# Special needs tricycle and tandems



## Charlotte's Tandems (23 May 2011)

As well as our tandems that are available to borrow for free, we have a child's special needs tricycle, free to a good home. See www.charlottestandems.weebly.com/


----------



## Charlotte's Tandems (28 Aug 2011)

It has gone now. I couldn't find anyone to give it to so sold it on a popular auction site and gave the money to our charity, Charlotte's Tandems.

We now have about 10 people waiting to borrow either of our two mountain bike style tandems. We hope to buy more like them if we get any more monetary donations.

We are now spreading to London and Essex and will soon have two tandems there. I need now to get borrowers for them. If you know of any individuals that might like to borrow them or organisations with members who might like to, them please tell me about them or better still contact them and tell them about us. We also hope to spread to other parts of the country when we get more tandems.

We also have a tag-a-long (trailer bike) and various accesories for tandems and touring bikes. If anyone would like to borrow these they can for a donation to our charity.

Best wishes,

Alex Reeves
Charlotte's Tandems
www.charlottestandems.weebly.com/


----------

